# Remembering Hunter



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I just uploaded a video I made of Hunter's life to YouTube: 




Missing my boy so much, it's been just over 2 months and 1 week since he passed away. Can't believe how bad it still hurts.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

That was a beautiful tribute to your boy Hunter....such a shame he's left you at such a young age....my heart goes out to you and your family....thanks for sharing....he seemed very full of life, and yes, he will forever hold a place in your heart.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

What a beautiful video of Hunter-I am so sorry. 

He is playing with my Smooch and Snobear.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. What a special special guy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Almost every bridge pic I do I hear IZ singing in my mind as I do them. What a wonderful and loving tribute to wonderful and loving heartdog.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is wonderful tribute to your heart boy. This song always makes me cry. Hunter was still baby. I am truly sorry you lost him. I lost my Buddy on 15th is going to be 5 months and pain is still there, it still hurts. I keep looking for him in house, in back yard, not doing very much, just daily stuff what I have to do. Moments when I am home alone are the hardest. Still can feel him following me around. And these Autumn days, nice warm nights, he would love to go for walks.
I am so sorry.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to him. It shows how special he was by how much he touched your heart.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

That was beautifully done in loving memory of your Hunter. He was such a handsome and happy boy. I'm hoping you will find peace in your grief, as we share in your grief with you. Godspeed ~


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

That video brought a tear to my eye - really. When I watch videos like this, I start to think about all the good times I had with my Chow, Beau Beau, who I had to put down last year at the age of 21, and start to tear up like a baby. The song doesn't help either 

Just remember something. If you keep them in your heart, they can't ever die. It's those memories that keep them alive forever.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't believe it's been six months tomorrow. I'll never forget snuggling him in my lap before his surgery, telling him it would all be ok... when really it was me that would need the reassuring. There are times when Jackson will do things like Hunter used to, and I'm glad I can smile and laugh about it now instead of cry. But some days I still cry, and miss him like crazy. Amazing what an impact he had on me.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tribute to your Hunter still brings tears to my eyes. I was so touched by his story. I am glad you have Jackson to make you smile again.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hunter. The video was just amazing, what a special tribute to him. I also love the quote at the end. Just like the quote says: A good dog never leaves--always a part of us......


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

What a wonderful tribute to your beloved Hunter. Thanks for sharing! Hunter is beautiful!!


----------

